# Sleeping Dogs first story DLC due this month, includes zombies



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sleeping Dogs first story DLC due this month, includes zombies*

Sleeping Dogs will receive its first major story-driven expansion this month, with the Nightmare in North Point pack.









The new DLC is due on October 30, according to Kotaku, and will be horror-themed; the site compared it to Red Dead Redemption’s Undead Nightmare.

“With the DLC, we feel we can explore other aspects of Hong Kong cinema,” United Front members apparently said during the panel, which should please fans of eastern horror.

Polygon had a few more details; the campaign tells the story of a former Triad member who is killed and resurrected along with an undead army.

Wei Shen counters possessed Triads with his new lightning fists ability, granted by a magical tea, and fights off traditional Chinese zombies with a peach wood sword.

The new DLC was not priced; it joins a number of packs released this month for the open world action effort.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else but I have had it with this whole Zombie nonsense, it appears that most games are releasing DLC with Zombies.


----------

